
Bower development is stopped. Move to npm, if you haven't already - dumindunuwan
https://twitter.com/nachocoloma/status/663622545162280960
======
ptibbetts
[https://twitter.com/sheerun/status/666050273538924545](https://twitter.com/sheerun/status/666050273538924545)

Bower development hasn't stopped, instead the (single!) maintainer is asking
for resources to continue development:

"Bower needs resources for its maintenance. Please fill Support Declaration
([http://goo.gl/forms/P1ndzCNoiG](http://goo.gl/forms/P1ndzCNoiG)) if you
think you can help."

(from the Bower readme)

